
Show HN: Mockups and wire-framing tool built using web components - shihn
https://github.com/wiredjs/designer
======
shihn
Few weeks ago, as a fun project, I built a set of web components that had a
Balsamiq like hand-drawn sketchy look. Basic components like buttons,
textboxes, sliders, etc. wired-elements:
[https://www.webcomponents.org/collection/wiredjs/wired-
eleme...](https://www.webcomponents.org/collection/wiredjs/wired-elements)

(Fun fact about these: Just like any hand drawn shape, no two renderings of
the component will be exactly the same)

Last week I came across
[https://github.com/PolymerLabs/wizzywid](https://github.com/PolymerLabs/wizzywid)
a basic wyziwig editor for Polymer components.

For last weekend's fun project, I adapted the code to use wired-elements to
create a simple Balsamiq like visual wire-frame editor.

